

The Interactive Way to Go - fjk
http://playgo.to/iwtg/en/

======
Gys
Go, the game... Not the programming language as I expected on HN...

But some of its ancient Japanese wisdom is timeless ;-)

'Basically, I don't provide answers to problems because you will eventually
find them by yourself after retrying many times.'

~~~
xyproto
It's a chinese game, though.

~~~
lambda
Sure, but it's been played in Japan for over 1000 years, which is plenty long
enough to have developed "ancient Japanese wisdom".

~~~
coldtea
"Ancient Japanese wisdom" (and art, philosophy, etc) is mostly re-packaged
ancient Chinese wisdom.

~~~
coldtea
Perhaps some people thought this was some kind of racist remark?

I'm not Chinese, and this is a historical fact.

Japanese borrowed heavily from the (earlier and more advanced) Chinese
civilization.

~~~
ousta
so on the assumption that go is a chinese game, japanese cant have a wisdom on
it? that would be same than saying: Ok C-UNIX has been made by an american guy
so no one can have wisdom on it except americans?

~~~
coldtea
Sure they can, hence the "mostly" part. Of course in the course of centuries
they've also diverged, as the once underdeveloped (compared to China) Japan
started developing its own identity and variations.

Heck, even the 20th century provided enough rapid variation between the 2
countries.

That why I was talking about the "ancient wisdom" being repackaged.

------
sethammons
I just went through the whole tutorial. This was a great introduction to the
game. I've glanced at other tutorials in the past, but I could not really
follow what was going on. After this tutorial, I feel I could actually play a
game! I would lose horribly, but I could play and understand what is
happening.

------
blakecaldwell
Waiting for an argument about how Rust is better than Go...

Neither the language nor ancient game have generics yet.

------
mkesper
A WGo.js version of this would be cool.
[http://wgo.waltheri.net/player](http://wgo.waltheri.net/player)

------
joshbuddy
Man, we need this for bridge

~~~
rkowalick
This was one of my favorite resources for learning:

[http://www.acbl.org/learn_page/learn-to-play-bridge-
software...](http://www.acbl.org/learn_page/learn-to-play-bridge-software/)

------
fuel
THIS WASN'T GOLANG AT ALL!!!!

------
decafbad
Please remove GIF homepage link.

